# Kelly Worden And Natural Spirit International!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 28, 2008)

*Kelly Worden and Natural Spirit International* featured on The Instinctive Edge! 

http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/2008/06/28/kelly-worden-and-natural-spirit-international/


----------



## Mike Hamer (Jul 16, 2008)

Some very good footage you've got there!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 16, 2008)

Mike Hamer said:


> Some very good footage you've got there!



Thanks Mike and glad you enjoyed it.


----------

